# After His Water Change, He Just SNAPPED!



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

My betta, Mr Jingles, might be sick, and I don't know what it is or what to do! Let me explain the whole story, because he is acting the strangest he has ever acted before!

So, yesterday (Friday September 23 2011) I did a 100% water change. He freaked out in his little cup, but I think that's normal. Then, I scrubbed his tank (WITH NO SOAP) and I washed out his gravel with hot water, then I cooled it off with a little bit of cold water so it's not too hot. Then I washed his decorations, too. I put in some distilled water, and I put in conditioner. About one and a half cap fulls. I let it sit so the conditioner would do it's thing, then a few minutes later I put Mr Jingles back in. He was used to his home already. He knew he was safe. Then, I made Mr Jingles a name tag thing. I was just making his name tag thing, then when I finished, I put it beside his tank. I took a look at him to see if he liked it, but I noticed that he was at the top. I wondered what he was up to. I stared at him for 3 minutes and he just sat there waving his fins quickly as if he was struggling. He looked kind of hurt. Then, I figured out that he was pooping. But he was having trouble pooping. It took him about 8 minutes to poop. His poop looks normal, but it has a black bump in it. He only stays at the top, he doesn't move around or anything. He always goes upside down or something strange like that now and then. He waves his fins around like a nut. Then, the day after I changed his water, he is worse. He has huge eyes. I'm scared it might be popeye! They look widened and weird. He is acting strangely... WHAT DO I DO!? PLEASE HELP! I'M REALLY WORRIED!!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Is there anybody that can help? I don't think Mr Jingles can take it any longer!! D:


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You used distilled water? Not good... take him out, change his water 100%, add in TAP water and conditioner, make sure it's the same temp as before and add him back in.
Pooping is normal when a fish gets antsy such as when netted or moved around. Even flaring can cause them to poop...


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

If you suspect pop eye, then use Epsom salt, 1 tsp/gal 100% daily water changes. That can help with his constipation as well.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh! OK. Thanks.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

But there's an issue.... I spent a lot of money on distilled water since the pet store owner said that distilled water is recommended, and so I believed him... And my tap water is foggy, and I am not even allowed to drink tap water since it's so foggy... I used distilled water on him before and he was fine, it's just after this water change he went crazy. I confused....... D:


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

well idk about the others but i use distilled ( i think thats what its called when its left to sit for 24 hours right?) my mom has a huge 75 gal drum of water that she airates overnight with prime ( awsome stuff btw ) and uses that to fill her discus tank, and those fish are not cheap fish lol , and i use it for my bettas too and have not once had a problem with it. i really hope that everything works out with your lil guy  what Myates is saying and with the epsome is a good idea


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> i think thats what its called when its left to sit for 24 hours right?


Nope, 
*Distilled water* is water that has many of its impurities removed through distillation. Distillation involves boiling the water and then condensing the steam into a clean container.

I would not use 100% distilled because it lacks minerals the bettas need. However, what I would do is use maybe 25% or so distilled and mix it with tap water and conditioner. 

Also, maybe something was on your hands and it got into his tank, like a chemical or something. Either way, i would do a 100% water change jsut to be safe.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

OK! Thanks for the help! I will try everything and anything!!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

What were you feeding him? And freeze dried bloodworms? those usually turn poop black.

Did you reacclimate him tot he temperature before releasing him? It could be a temp shock which can cause sbd.

1 tsp/gal epsom salt should help.

If your water is foggy, try letting it sit with dechlorinator all night and see if it improves.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I feed him flake food.

Thanks for the help! He is getting better!


----------

